# mail() und sendmail - wie?



## dwex (2. Juni 2005)

Hallo,

ich bin wieder mal über was gestolpert.

Ich habe mir ein Newsletterprogramm angeschaut und dort festgestellt, dass man auswählen kann ob über php-mail() oder sendmail die nachricht gesendet werden kann.

Wenn ich nun php-mail() auswähle dann dauert das versenden von 50 Nachrichten ca. 1,5-2 minuten.
Wenn ich nun sendmail auswähle dann dauert das versenden nicht mal 30 Sekunden.

Wie man ein Mail per php-mail() sendent ist mir eigentlicht schon klar.

Aber wie sende ich eine Mail über sendmail und PHP?


----------



## Moritz123 (3. Juni 2005)

Steht alles hier: http://www.php.net/mail


----------



## dwex (3. Juni 2005)

Hallo,

aus dem bin ich aber nicht schlau geworden (habe ich mir vorher schon angeschaut) - ich habe wohl noch nicht das PHP-Verständnis eines Programmierers.

Kann mir das bitte mal einer erklären?
Mir ist nicht klar wie ich die beiden Optionen PHP-Mail() und/oder sendmail nutzen kann!


----------

